# Firrst enclosure progect from scratch



## pharskie (Sep 25, 2011)

Starting to make a new enclosure for my 2 1/2 year old coastal. He has kinda out grown the old tall enclosure i have been keeping him in. So i did the bunnings mission and for a tidy $171.00 I ended up with my shell. 5x3x2 total size and should house him for a fair few years to come. I used laminated pine and was unsure as to weather or not it would be treated pine. I have a pot of pondtite to seal the enclosure so didnt think it would be a problem either way. Is my thinking correct?

Im going to put a basking shelf in the left hand side with the ceramic heat globe above that, along with a twenty something watt light. Im also going to place a bird hide in the cold end up high with a 40 watt night light mounted to the bottom of the hide so as to provide a heated hide box. Any idears people can thow my way would be appreciated.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2011)

If the food you have in there doesn't get eaten. Make sure you take it out before it goes off. 

Nice looking enclosure. Well done.


----------



## pharskie (Sep 25, 2011)

hahaha the dog went off years ago, cranky mutt thinks thinks im building her a mansion

oh yeah, the access for the enclosure will be large doors on each end.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 25, 2011)

the timber you have used doesnt look like it is treated, it looks like finger jointed pine which is used internally. if it is treated it usually has a code stamped into it on one side ie ----LOSP---- or s undercoated.
You would also smell the solvents etc when you cut it.



lol at the comment about the food :lol::lol:


----------



## pharskie (Sep 25, 2011)

Internally? I was planning on staining and sealing it as it is now. I like the finger joint look.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 25, 2011)

Is that the 30mm pine from Lord Bunnings? I used Haymes "Aqualac General Purpose Clear" Satin on my Scrubbie enclosure and it worked a treat.


----------



## pharskie (Sep 25, 2011)

no its the 18mm pine. Just checked my reciept and they charged me $24 for the 1800x450x18 and the same price on the 1800x600x18. i think someone messed up as i saw a price tag of $35. WIN. They even cut it all for $2. Poor workplace communication of perhaps they where in a good mood, either was im stoked.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 25, 2011)

pharskie said:


> Internally? I was planning on staining and sealing it as it is now. I like the finger joint look.


 

Yeah, internally as in, inside a house, not outside where it is exposed to the weather.
Finger jointed pine is a good choice for what you are doing. It stays nice and straight, looks good stained, has no big knot holes in it, is reasonably cheap.


----------



## pharskie (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 219572
update after todays sealing, mounting a basking shelf and swinging the doors. Tomorrow i plan on wiring it all up, getting the air vents cut and putting in the perspex.


----------



## striker321 (Sep 27, 2011)

attachment(s) don't work


----------



## pharskie (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 219574


ARGH what am i doing wrong!


----------



## striker321 (Sep 27, 2011)

pharskie said:


> View attachment 219574
> 
> 
> ARGH what am i doing wrong!



try going- GO ADVANCED-->MANAGE ATTACHMENTS


----------



## pharskie (Sep 28, 2011)

ok so pic should now work

winner

used some FeastWatson- Japan Black to stain it and then sealed it with PondTite so as to be well water proof


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Sep 28, 2011)

nice, love the stain


----------



## pharskie (Sep 30, 2011)

finally done. Now time to build some cage fittings. Need a theme. Shoot me some idears people. Thinkin about a forrest style but nothing defs yet


----------



## starr9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice!! Can you fix mine 4 me plz!??! hahaha! Kidding! Looks g8 well done!!!!


----------



## pharskie (Sep 30, 2011)

cheers mate, ive made it big enough to house another female companion for my male. He has always had a cage mate up untill recently when i lost my female. I know people arnt keen on keeping pythons together, but i do, and touch wood, have NEVER been bitten. My male had a couple of goes a while ago but hasnt since.


----------

